# Anyone heard of Bossman Tailspotter



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Video doesn't work.

What has been added to this skiff that is not factory?

Have you priced new?


----------



## Darren Beck (Apr 21, 2019)

Oh glad you said something, new one is only 28000.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Read more about bossman before you buy one, may change your mind. If your budget is 24k you can find a nice used hells bay or maverick that will hold their value.


----------

